# Army Cadet Targets



## bruder (23 Jun 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get the targets that you shoot at your corps (i want to print them off) (does anyone have any blank one on their computer?)


----------



## Burrows (23 Jun 2006)

The fact that they're printed on hard manila card and not 8.5x11 printer paper leads me to believe your corps is supposed to order them.


----------



## p_imbeault (23 Jun 2006)

Recently our corps ran out of targets, when we received our order of new ones, it was to our dismay that the paper these targets were printed on of was very flimsy, nearly the same as normal writing paper. Other then the difference of the paper everything else is the same. 

The part that is frustrating is when you have to score the targets you sometimes only have a large rip to judge (not even a rounded edge so as to tell where the pellet went in). Anyone else have this problem with recently ordered targets?


----------



## dh101 (26 Jan 2007)

If you want to print the targets off to practis at home just ask your co for a few of the ones they have so you can take them home to practis. Make sure you tell him/her that you want them to practis.


----------



## Excolis (5 Feb 2007)

your supply officer can order them through the system, and they will come on the thicker paper. if you want i can get you the NATO number in a few days, I'm out of town at the moment


----------

